# Film?



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

I have decided to get back into film photography. Its funny because I saw a post on another site where a guy had never used film... ever! 

My daughter is taking high school photo class and she has access to all of the processing equipment she needs. Me, on the other hand, I must rely on a professional processor.

For black and white its going to be Ilford XP2 or Kodak T-max or BW400CN. Both are C-41 films and regardless of the negatives (pun intended) related to using them, its what I am going to use.

The big question is color film. I need recs for slide and print films broken out to which for art, architecture, portraits and landscapes.

All of my photos will be scanned to digital.

Finally, where can I get slide film processed and scanned in Houston?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'm afraid I can't offer any help or advice. The last time I used and processed film was in the late 70's. I had a color darkroom, but being partially color blind, I finally gave up and sold all the equipment. 

Good luck with your endeavor.
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Call Houston Camera Exchange. I think they can help.

http://www.hcehouston.com/


----------



## ReelnReds (May 16, 2006)

I like velvia or provia.

These guys do a great job processing

http://www.azphoto.com/lab/azlab-index.php?menu=1

You should think about developing your own b&w film It's easy, alot of fun and less expensive than c41 processing.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

Went to Camera Exchange and Camera coop today and here is what I got:

NEGATIVE FILM (all C-41)
Fujicolor 200 (on the recommendation of HCE)
Fuji Superia Reala 100
Kodak Ektar 100

B&W (C-41)
Ilford XP2
Kodak BW400CN

SLIDE FILM 
Kodak Ektachrome E100G
Fuji Velvia 100F
Fuji Velvia 100
Fuji Provia 100

On my list but not carried by these two shops:
Kodak Elite Chrome
Kodak EktaChrome E100VS
Fuji Sensia 100

AZ Photo is a lab that will process slide film: http://www.azphoto.com/lab/azlab-index.php

C-41 Process and local availability are two of the considerations for choosing film. Price is also a concern. I will add all variables to find the films I want to use. I hope to narrow it down to 2 slide films, 1 BW and 2 print films.

I hope to have some results for you next week.

Cheers!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, good glad they had most of what you needed.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, my first lesson in film is that I am no great photographer:biggrin:
These are few shots I took just to run a few rolls through and check out the camera. I don't know if the blockyness is from the scans or from resizing the files. I had the film processed and scanned at Walgreens in Rosenberg.
I like the results from both of these films and they will suit me until I get better on grip on what I am doing. These are strait off the scans only resized for the web.








Ilford XP2, 35mm lens








Fuji 400, 21mm lens








Ilford XP2 again








Fuji 400


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

The shots aren't terrible..but the b&w ones look a little overexposed...I started with film and it is definitely not as forgiving as digital...

My wife used to work for CVS and was very versed with film processing and something I learned is that walgreens and CVS scan the images in at very low file sizes. I would recommend taking your negatives to a pro shop and let them scan them full size..the color is usually much better. there is a place in the clear lake area called bay area imaging that does a good job...

One other helpful tip ...with film it is important to use a high quality polorizer in bright light or you will almost always over expose...


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

A slight adjustment


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

great...that looks good.....film is almost unbeatable when its right...just not very forgiving...i miss it sometimes...but don't miss paying for developement


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

Samurai,

The expense of processing is what has kept from firing off any slide film. I still have some learning to do with my camera. I figure if I can get a shot worth enlarging I will have it printed from the negative and not the digital scan.

Once I master my equipment (which may be never) I'll use a better lab than Walgreens or Costco.

I appreciate your input.

I agree, film has a different look than digital. But digital is great. I fired off 200 frames in poor light at a soccer game today and got a dozen decent (not even good) shots. Didn't cost me a dime. I couldn't dream of doing that with film.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've got a heck of a lot of money tied up in darkroom equipment from the '70s and 80's that I really don't foresee being able to use much again: One by one my favorites are being taken off the market, and I don't see 'em coming back much...


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

Your are on the right track with the slide film...i have been told and experienced that it is even less forgiving than regular film...don't remember all the technical jargon any more...lol

the reason i mentioned the scanning of the negatives as larger files is because they are more workable after the fact...also I have had issues where I went to have a print made from the slide and unknown to me there was an awful scratch on the negative....which is how I met my now wife...she saved it for me ...funny enough she just flipped the negative over and then it went away...

here to help...have fun...it will certainly hone your skills!!!!:cheers:


----------

